# Lebanese Historic Cities and Villages



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

*L E B A N O N – The Land of the Cedars*



*Little adventures of Lebanon’s historic, rich and beautiful cities and villages*​


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

*Beirut – The Mother Capital of all Cities*


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

*Jounieh – The Jewel of the Middle East*


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

*Zahle – The Bride of the Bekaa Valley*













Shakira visiting her ancestors place in Zahle (Her dad is from there)


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

*Baalbeck – The Best Preserved and Biggest Roman Ruins in the World*


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

*Becharre – Birth of the Legendary Gebran Khalil Gebran*


----------



## kenny_in_blue (Jul 3, 2006)

Are the photos of Beirut taken before the Israeli attack a couple of months ago? Lebanon looks more European then i expected by the way.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

*Byblos – Oldest City in Lebanon*


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

kenny_in_blue said:


> Are the photos of Beirut taken before the Israeli attack a couple of months ago? Lebanon looks more European then i expected by the way.


They were taken after the war, Beirut was hardly touched, just the south


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Tyros – Capital of Phoenicia


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow so beautiful.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

^^ 

*Beiteddine - Historic Village Nestled in the Mountains*








Scroll -->


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Faraya - One of six ski resorts in Lebanon















View from the top


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

What a scenic country. I hope to visit one day.


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

Nadini said:


> They were taken after the war, Beirut was hardly touched, just the south


It's amazing the gap between reality and what the media shows. hno: 
What a beautiful country Lebanon is, So much beauty in such a small place


----------



## grzes (Sep 3, 2004)

brilliant thread Nadini! thx  Very good choices for the photos


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

Lebanon,for me looks probably as the most beautiful and interesting country in Middle East..very nice..


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

By far the most beautiful country in the Middle East!
I am amazed at how brilliant the historical core of Beirut looks after the refurbishment. So unique and just gorgeous.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

More of Beirut 
by Jaume d'Urgell


From Lirtain






Courtesy of bloggingbeirut


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

courtesy of nicolien kegels / qussa


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Baalbeck

courtesy of norfolkabroad


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Landscape of Lebanon


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Beirut
courtesy of smilezthief


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow, I always knew that Lebanon was a beautiful country, but I'm still amazed! :shocked:


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

It would be interesting to have a walk and take pictures along the ruins, nice.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

preciouse :drool:


----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

Beautiful pictures . Lebanon has always been the most advanced Arab nation .On some pics Beirut looks like Rio .


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

Murci said:


> Beautiful pictures . *Lebanon has always been the most advanced Arab nation* .On some pics Beirut looks like Rio .



yep thats true  and Beirut looks like Panama Paris Rio Antalya etc ..


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Beirut was invaded by many ancient civilization (Ottoman, Greek, Roman, Mamluke, Crusader, Abbassid, Omayyad, Byzantine, Persian and most importantly Phoenicians), 
you can see the influence in the architecture, it's all in one.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

The Capital is also home to the largest urban archaeological excavation sites in the world
Here's a few glimpse:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Nadini said:


> Landscape of Lebanon



^^ I thought it's Bolivia but this is Lebanon for real !!??

Lebanon is a.w.e.s.o.m.e.-- it developed so rapidly from scratch into the " Tiger " of the Middle East with minimal dependency in oil : one of the countries I desperately would lvoe to visit :banana:


----------



## Spartan_X (Jun 23, 2006)

incredible photos, amazing country


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Courtesy of Rustam


Courtesy of Alihassan


Courtesy of Josephss


Courtesy of Josephss


Courtesy of Bramhubbell


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL PICTURES!!! I WANT TO VISIT LEBANON SO BAD!


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

^^ hehe, im so excited, the solidere website printed their new report, the pictures are to die for!! I cant wait till i go back

All from the Lebanese Solidere Report


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

^^ Thanks for those photos! great thread!

Lebanon is so unique! I hope that in the future, it will become more and more known in places like the U.S. It is the Middle East and the World's biggest secret. 

Even though Lebanon already is famous for tourism, it should get more and more for what it deserves.


----------



## Darkthekiller (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Despite its relatively small land area,
Lebanon has lots of things like historical ruins, modern skyscrapers,
beautifully designed old traditional buildings, amazing landscape/snowcape
and beautiful people as well.

__________________________
Thread:Vancouver & Burbs


----------

